# Wireless Cinema Connection Kit and WPA password



## daviator

This seems to be the home of the really smart folks (I'm a long-time lurker here) so let me try my question.

I have Whole-House DECA network with two HR-21s. Decided I wanted to be able to use the cool iPad app to its fullest, among other things, and discovered that DTV finally had a good wireless solution for internet connectivity. I ordered the new wireless Cinema Connection Kit and a couple of days later it arrived.

I then spent 3+ hours of utter frustration trying to get it to talk to my wireless network. The DVR recognizes the CCK, the CCK "sees" my wireless network (and about 35 others), but it is never able to connect to my network because it apparently doesn't really support WPA security protocol, which is what my network uses. (My wireless router is an Apple Airport Extreme.)

So the password is always rejected. I spent about an hour on the phone with a DTV tech and he concluded that the CCK just didn't seem to know it was supposed to switch to WPA mode (I think it works fine with the older WEP, but I don't want to run WEP on my network.)

Has anyone made this work? What am I missing?

DirecTV offered to send a tech out to install a wired solution, but I'd really rather have it work wirelessly, I'd rather not punch more holes in the walls. There's no wired ethernet anywhere near either of my DVRs.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Go Beavs

Do you have any coax near any ethernet cables or router? With DECA, you just need to bridge your network at any location where your coax and CAT5 meet.

EDIT: You could try using the WPS feature with your Airport...

You open the Airport Utility app and select your base station (double click). Then go into the "Base station" drop down menu and select "Add Wireless Clients" and select "1st Attempt" from the dialog box.

Next, go to the WCCK and press the WPS button ("press" or "press and hold" I'm not sure) that should initiate communication with the Airport and link up without entering your password. The Airport Utility app should let you know if it's successful or not.

Good Luck and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## carl6

I helped test the WCCK, and used WPA. However, I have a very long key code which the HR series would not permit me to enter. I used a pc to connect directly to the WCCK and through the user interface was able to set it up properly. Don't recall what all I had to do to accomplish that, and no longer have my WCCK to test with, but that would probably get you going.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know that WPA is supported. I wonder if the Airport is set to use WPA2 which might not be supported. If you reset the CCK by holding the reset button for 5 seconds while powered, then you can configure it by connecting it to a PC. Follow the instructions on page 5 of the first look:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193851

This might allow you to understand what's going on because the web interface has a lot more advanced options.


----------



## David Ortiz

The WPA passphrase is case sensitive. Are you entering in all caps, when it should be all lower-case?


----------



## Doug Brott

WPA2 Personal is supported and can be configured via a PC + web browser

Mine is set to 'WPA/WPA2 Personal' mode


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thank you, Doug, I was not sure of that. My router at home is set just as yours is, and as such I wasn't sure if the CCK was using WPA or WPA2.


----------



## veryoldschool




----------



## daviator

THanks for all the feedback.

I'm positive I'm entering the password correctly, with appropriate upper and lower case. And unfortunately, my coax and ethernet don't come together anywhere, so bridging things would require running a cable out and over the roof and back down, which is what I'm hoping to avoid.

Interestingly, I tried very hard to use the WPS feature, but can't get that to work either. When I push the button on the DCCK, the airport utility (after a few seconds) sees the MAC address of the DCCK, but then ultimately returns an error message, saying that there was an error while a device tried to connect. I tried that at least 20 times to no avail. I don't know why it won't work.

I'm going to try the suggestion of connecting the DCCK to my computer and configuring it manually, I didn't know that was an option. I'll let you know how it goes.

By the way, I was originally set up for WPA2 Personal on my Airport router, but I changed everything to WPA/WPA2 and it didn't make any difference with the DCCK.


----------



## veryoldschool

I'd bring it to where you can connect it to your router with ethernet [doesn't need coax] and look at what the router assigns for a IP address.
I'd then connect the PC to directly to it [so the PC isn't connected to the router] and then type the IP address into my browser, which should have the GUI come up and ask for user name & password "admin" is used for both.
Here you should be able to set it up and then you can move it to where you need it.
Don't try to have it connected to your router AND your PC connected to the router [I did this :lol:] as when it connects wirelessly it locks everything up.


----------



## Go Beavs

Did you reset the WCCK to defaults (with the reset button) before you tried WPS?


----------



## daviator

Yes, I've been making liberal use of the reset button on the DCCK. 

I'll try bringing it to the PC as you suggest, veryoldschool. Haven't had a chance yet but will do it later today.


----------



## daviator

OK, I connected the DCCK to my computer and accessed the web interface. I set the network name to that of my network, set the security mode to WPA2 Personal (which is what my router is set to) and entered the password appropriately. I then saved the configuration to the DCCK.

Then I unplugged the DCCK and took it back to my DVR and plugged it all back in. The appropriate lights all come on, including the WLAN light, indicating (I think) that it's talking to my wireless router. In the airport utility, it shows the DCCK as a connected client. All should be well, right?

Not quite. Now I can't get the DVR to recognize that it is connected. I've restored the default settings and gone through the process multiple times, but I ultimately am not able to get the DVR to connect through the DCCK. Yesterday when this would happen, I'd reset the DCCK and restore network defaults on the DVR, and it would always find it. But I assume if I reset the DCCK it will wipe out the settings I entered via the administration page.

So close, but yet so far....


----------



## David Ortiz

Just curious, now that the WCCK is wirelessly connected, can the second DVR connect to the network?


----------



## daviator

Oh, that's a good question, I hadn't thought of that. Unfortunately, I just went and tried it and got the identical result.

When you go to configure the internet access, the DVR asks how you want to connect (ethernet, power line, or wirelessly.) I choose wireless, of course. It then goes to "Checking WIreless Adapter..." When it works, there will be a "flash" on the screen after a few seconds, and then a few more seconds of "Checking Wireless Adapter..." before it moves on to the next screen. But what's happening now is that after just a few seconds of the "checking..." screen, it goes to another screen where it tells you to plug the wireless adapter into the ethernet port, which is most definitely not what needs to happen in my case (with whole house DVR.)


----------



## Go Beavs

daviator said:


> OK, I connected the DCCK to my computer and accessed the web interface. I set the network name to that of my network, set the security mode to WPA2 Personal (which is what my router is set to) and entered the password appropriately. I then saved the configuration to the DCCK.
> 
> Then I unplugged the DCCK and took it back to my DVR and plugged it all back in. The appropriate lights all come on, including the WLAN light, indicating (I think) that it's talking to my wireless router. In the airport utility, it shows the DCCK as a connected client. All should be well, right?
> 
> Not quite. Now I can't get the DVR to recognize that it is connected. I've restored the default settings and gone through the process multiple times, but I ultimately am not able to get the DVR to connect through the DCCK. Yesterday when this would happen, I'd reset the DCCK and restore network defaults on the DVR, and it would always find it. But I assume if I reset the DCCK it will wipe out the settings I entered via the administration page.
> 
> So close, but yet so far....


So how are you trying to connect to it? When I was using a WET610N wireless bridge to access VOD, I would set it up via the computer first. The DVR wouldn't "find" it after I connected it, I would just set up the DVR's networking by selecting "Connect Now" and choosing the wired option.


----------



## Doug Brott

The WCCK is the only part that is wireless now .. All of your DVRs should connect to the nework as "wired"


----------



## veryoldschool

daviator said:


> Oh, that's a good question, I hadn't thought of that. Unfortunately, I just went and tried it and got the identical result.
> 
> When you go to configure the internet access, the DVR asks how you want to connect (ethernet, power line, or wirelessly.) I choose wireless, of course. It then goes to "Checking WIreless Adapter..." When it works, there will be a "flash" on the screen after a few seconds, and then a few more seconds of "Checking Wireless Adapter..." before it moves on to the next screen. But what's happening now is that after just a few seconds of the "checking..." screen, it goes to another screen where it tells you to plug the wireless adapter into the ethernet port, which is most definitely not what needs to happen in my case (with whole house DVR.)


Did you get it to configure with your PC?
Once that is done, then at the receiver you "merely" select "wired" and it works, since the whole "wireless" is to configure the device, which you've already done with the PC.


----------



## daviator

The VERY FIRST time I connected the DCCK to the DVR, it automatically found it and took me through the setup (which failed because of the password problem.) SInce then, I have never managed to trigger that automatic setup again, despite resetting to defaults on the DVR and resetting the DCCK. So I'm not sure why the "autodetect" only worked once.

So subsequently, I was able to recognize it by going to Network Settings-->Connect Now-->Wireless. It would always find the DCCK and bring up the "choose a wireless network" page *if I had reset the DCCK and restored network defaults on the DVR prior to attempting it.* Otherwise it was hit or miss whether it would be recognized.

Now, after configuring the DCCK via the computer, I can't get it to recognize at all (and resetting the DCCK would defeat the configuration I did.)

I did just try doing Connect Now-->Wired, but I get the same screen urging me to plug into the ethernet port, and if I continue, eventually a page "A problem was detected." with result code 86-051. The page shows and IP address but no default gateway or DNS. It says Network: Connected and Internet: Not Connected (13).


----------



## daviator

Maybe I need to reconfigure with the PC then, because maybe selecting "wireless" has messed up the configuration?


----------



## Go Beavs

Yeah, I'd try resetting the WCCK, reconfigure with your computer, then connect to the DVR and run the network setups choosing "wired".


----------



## daviator

OK, latest update. I reset the DCCK, and restarted my DVR (after restoring default network settings) for good measure. I brought my notebook PC over there (finally getting smart, why didn't I do that the first time?) and hooked it up via ethernet to the DCCK. I configured the wireless network settings and saved them back to the device. As soon as I did that, the WLAN light came on. The DCCK status page shows that it's connected to my network.

But when I try to "Get connected" from the DVR, it doesn't work. I selected "Wired" but it still just does the same thing it did before, which makes me think it isn't "seeing" the DCCK.

One question: Do any of the other settings on the DCCK need to be changed? For example, the screen that comes up when you first call up the admin console says Host Name: decaw Any reason to change that? I was assuming that was the name of the DCCK box but maybe I'm wrong.

The only settings I changed were those on the Wireless page.


----------



## Doug Brott

OK, for grins what coax connections have been made to the WCCK?


----------



## veryoldschool

Guess it's time to know what else you're trying to use this with.
What model receiver/DVR, do you have MRV, and DECA networking?
there seems to be a missing link here.


----------



## daviator

OK, I have:

HR21/700
HR21/100
I do have MRV and DECA networking for the MRV (all installed by DirecTV, and it works, so I assume it's correct.)
The DCCK is installed between the LNB (cable coming from the roof) and the DECA box. I installed it exactly as the instructions show. I tried it on both of the DECA boxes, actually (there's one at each DVR) and got the same results.

Doug, to be specific, the cable coming from the LNB is connected to the upper coax jack on the DCCK, and the cable going back to the DECA box is connected to the lower coax jack.

I'm confident it's hooked up right -- and the DVR HAS recognized it, but it seems that I can get the DVRs to recognize the DCCK, or I can get the DCCK to connect to my WiFi network, but I can't seem to get both to happen at the same time.


----------



## veryoldschool

OK it does seem like you're setup correctly.
"so" with the WDECA configured and connected to the coax, you might next need to reboot each receiver.
What you want to check is that the clink LED on each DECA is green.
With the white DECA on each receiver's network jack, all of this from the receiver's view should be a wired network.
the HR21s don't know the difference between cat5 and having a DECA connected.
The WDECA is what needs to "tell" everyone else that you have a router that is set for DHCP, and they'll pull their IP addresses from it.


----------



## daviator

OK, I'll go reboot and check the lights. Just for giggles, I tried just replacing one of the DECA boxes with the DCCK, and I found that works fine for MRV, apparently the DCCK has the same functionality as the DECA box, more or less. (That begs the question, is the DECA box necessary if you have the DCCK?)

Anyway, removing the DECA box didn't do anything to make the network connection issue go away. I'll hook up everything the right way (with the DECA box), reset and reboot everything and let you know what the clink lights are doing.


----------



## daviator

Yes, I have a solid green C-link light on both DECA boxes. I am truly mystified. 

I have other wireless devices connecting without any difficulty to the same network, so I am confident it's not a network problem. And I can verify (by hooking my computer to the DCCK) that it's connected to the right network. But I can't get it to talk to the DVR/receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool

daviator said:


> Yes, I have a solid green C-link light on both DECA boxes. I am truly mystified.
> 
> I have other wireless devices connecting without any difficulty to the same network, so I am confident it's not a network problem. And I can verify (by hooking my computer to the DCCK) that it's connected to the right network. But I can't get it to talk to the DVR/receiver.


OK sounds like things "should be working".
What are the IPs of your network & subnet?
Mine are 192.158.1.xxx, with a subnet of 255.255.255.0

"I bet" your receivers are currently 169.xxx.xxx.xxx with 255.255.0.0, as these are their internal ones [with no router]

Also which of the network jacks on the receivers are you connected to #1 or #2?


----------



## daviator

The network IP is 199.83.221.109, 255.255.254.0

Yes, the IP on the DCCK is 169.xxx.xxx.xxx. So it's not picking up an IP address from the router.

The DECA box connects to network jack #1 (top one) on both DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool

daviator said:


> The network IP is 199.83.221.109, 255.255.254.0
> 
> Yes, the IP on the DCCK is 169.xxx.xxx.xxx. So it's not picking up an IP address from the router.
> 
> The DECA box connects to network jack #1 (top one) on both DVRs.


So what does the DECAW setup screen show here:










over on the status page mine shows these:
Bridge IP Address: 192.168.1.67

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Secondary IP: 169.254.34.156


----------



## daviator

It looks identical to what you show there.

The status page shows:

Bridge IP Address: (blank)
Subnet Mask: (blank)
Secondary IP: 169.254.1.100


----------



## veryoldschool

daviator said:


> It looks identical to what you show there.
> 
> The status page shows:
> 
> Bridge IP Address: (blank)
> Subnet Mask: (blank)
> Secondary IP: 169.254.1.100


OK then this isn't really getting connected to your router during setup.
the DECAs work, you have things connected correctly [DirecTV side wise], so this now comes down to your router and the DECAW "talking" to each other.
Once you get this going, everything else should fall right into place, with your 199.83.221.xxx addresses.
IP networking isn't my strong suit, and I'm not familiar with your type of IPs, but that's where the problem is.


----------



## daviator

Hmmm, ok, I'll have to think on that and see if I can think of any reason it wouldn't be connecting. Thanks for all of your help so far, I really appreciate it!


----------



## veryoldschool

daviator said:


> Hmmm, ok, I'll have to think on that and see if I can think of any reason it wouldn't be connecting. Thanks for all of your help so far, I really appreciate it!


A couple/few thoughts about yesterday:
When you used your laptop to configure the DECAW, was it really the only connection to your network?
If the laptop was normally connected wirelessly, "I might have" forgot to turn off the wireless port.
All the GUI shots that I posted were through the wireless connection to the DECAW.
When I set mine up through the GUI [I was in a test group for these, so did it several ways/times], I started hardwired to the DECAW and used the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx IP. Once the DECAW connected, I moved my cat5 connection [from my desktop] back to my router, and then logged into my router to find the IP for the DECAW. Using this new [192.xxx.xxx.xxx] IP, I now log into the DECAW, for the screen shots I post.

I'm fairly sure if you can get these steps to work for you, then you won't have the problems, you had yesterday.


----------



## inkahauts

You can use the wcck to replace a deca at one of your receives, thats what I did. However, if you do this, you do need to add one thing. You need to put a band stop filter between the device and the receiver on the coax. Regular de as have that built in, the wcck does not.

This will not fix the problem your having though. I'd suggest following vos idea. You need to connect to the network with your laptop using only the unit first, then you will know that it's working.

I guess it's also possible you have a defective unit. However, your ip address is a little different, so who knows.


----------



## inkahauts

By the way, you may want to also try using a different password, just to see what happens...


----------



## The Merg

Little late to the game here, but here's what I'm seeing... As stated, your CCK is not getting a good IP address from your router. You mentioned that your network IP address is 199.83.221.xxx. That would be the IP address assigned to your modem from your ISP provider. That is not going to be an address on your home network. It should be 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x.

Disconnect the WDECA from the coax network a d hardwire to your laptop. Go to the web interface and set it to connect to your router. It should change from the 169.254.x.x IP address to one of the above styles I mentioned. It will be consistent with whatever the IP address is of your router itself. On the WDECA, the gateway listed should end up being the IP address of your router.

Also, make sure that your router has its DHCP server turned on so that it will give out IP addresses to new clients that are connected to it.

- Merg


----------

